# inshore reports for 4/17 & 4/18



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

They were big enough to be see-ums down our way Saturday. ;D 10 million is probably on the low end too.

On the bright side, all those fish probably took your mind off the bugs. You guys tore them up.


----------



## Gramps (Nov 1, 2007)

[smiley=1-tears2.gif] That just is not fair! Killer day!


----------



## Strike_III (Mar 21, 2007)

Very nice weekend report !!


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Dude...you sure do know how to catch fish...


----------



## deerfly (Mar 10, 2007)

keep it up and you might oughtta' change your handle to southboundredfish, chicken don't seem to fit right any more.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Nah, "southboundredfish" isn't good enough.

But I've got a new logo he can use that's appropriate

How about "Blood Donor" or "Bite Me" ?


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

bravo!!! -southbound' .... again...  
-anytide


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Dang man, your mojo is definitely putting a hurting on the redfish lately! [smiley=1-thumbsup1.gif] Not at all happy to hear about the gnats though...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh, and what the heck are you doing with your trolling motor, dredging a new channel?!! :-?


----------



## birdwelljax (Nov 9, 2009)

Nice work! Looks like you may be hurting the redfish population in Palm Valley!


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

thanks for all the nice words fellas  its nice to know all the pains and frustrations i endure to bring you guys an entertaining report are apprectiated . gotta get back to the drawing board though as i'm contracting with the goverment on a defense system for those blankety blank noseeums   ;D


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

> thanks for all the nice words fellas   its nice to know all the pains and frustrations i endure to bring you guys an entertaining report are apprectiated  . gotta get back to the drawing board though as i'm contracting with the goverment on a defense system for those blankety blank noseeums    ;D


Here's a suggestion. Fill the girlfriend's bottle of bug repellent with pure water, that way they'll attack her and leave you alone. ;D


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

> > thanks for all the nice words fellas   its nice to know all the pains and frustrations i endure to bring you guys an entertaining report are apprectiated  . gotta get back to the drawing board though as i'm contracting with the goverment on a defense system for those blankety blank noseeums    ;D
> 
> 
> Here's a suggestion. Fill the girlfriend's bottle of bug repellent with pure water, that way they'll attack her and leave you alone. ;D


 kinda like a sacrificial anode huh? :-? i like the way you think   toss the woman to those blood thirsty rebels while i'm cleaning house at my local honey hole


----------

